# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  помогите довести до ума

## olezia

есть мама foxconnp9657ab-8ekrs2h+проц пень4-3Ггц
хочу взять двух ядерник Dual-Core E5200 
 но говорят что он не будет работать на этой маме
скажите как быть.? какой можно поставить процИ?
или менять маму и проц?

----------


## mr_john

На офф. сайте пришет что не поддерживает
http://www.foxconnsupport.com/cpusupportlist.aspx Выбираешь нужную мамку и сможешь узнать какие процы поддерживаются.

----------


## Kulёma

Умные люди говорят что работать не будет однозначно, характеристики не те.

----------

